# Estação Meteorológica Portalegre [IM] - 20-10-2009



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Out 2009 às 21:42)

Domingo decidimos ir dar um passeio a S.Mamede, de regresso encontramos um dos funcionários da estação meteorológica, que nos acabou por fazer uma visita guiada.Explicou-nos o passado, mostrou-nos o presente e informou-nos sobre o futuro.E boas noticias, posso dizer que já têm comprado instrumentos novos para substituir alguns quase obsuletos.As instalações são velhinhas, mas com muita dignidade.Temos uma estação automática, assim como os analógicos, os quais tem que continuar a ser registados manualmente.Triste a noticia que me deu e poderão comprovar, o instrumento que mede o números de horas de Sol descoberto, tem uma esfera, a qual foi roubada, pelos vistos,  e dizem algumas pessoas que serve para fazer bruxarias.Incrivel.Não me vou alongar muito, pois as fotos dizem mais que mil palavras, no entanto estou disponivel para qualquer esclarecimento.Espero que seja proveitoso, para mim foi, e que assim fiquem com uma ideia melhor do que são de facto as nossas "condições meteorologicas".Ah...os Castanheiros estão ainda muito verdes e a barragem muito em baixo.Nunca tinha visto passear um porco de trela.

Aqui ficam as fotos:


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Out 2009 às 22:13)

Isso é que foi um passeio acidentalmente meteorológico


----------



## Minho (20 Out 2009 às 22:55)

Que sortudo, excelente partilha!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Out 2009 às 23:22)

Minho disse:


> Que sortudo, excelente partilha!



Sortudo? He... sou de cá....e tu tens ai o PN  Peneda Gerês tão perto !!! Mas de facto, fui muito bem guiado pelo técnico que estava de serviço no Domingo. Interessante acima de tudo!!!
Não tens, nem têm que agradeçer.Voçês também partilham momentos, relatos e fotos fantásticas. Cá vou estando para o que der e vier.


----------



## Vince (20 Out 2009 às 23:50)

Obrigado pela reportagem, está muito bem conseguida, apreciei o lado humano das fotografias e as pequenas histórias, não existem apenas os instrumentos mecanizados ou automatizados mas também as pessoas por detrás disto. Tudo isso ajuda a envolvermos-nos mais na própria reportagem que fizeste.


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2009 às 11:12)

Espectacular!
Além dos registo fotográfico, e da descrição, é de salientar o momento em família.
Levar a família a visitar uma estação meteorológica, foi algo que nunca me tinha ocorrido! Parabéns por isso!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (21 Out 2009 às 12:07)

AnDré disse:


> Espectacular!
> Além dos registo fotográfico, e da descrição, é de salientar o momento em família.
> Levar a família a visitar uma estação meteorológica, foi algo que nunca me tinha ocorrido! Parabéns por isso!



Podendo, andamos sempre juntos !!! No último Outono/Inverno, foi um corrupio ao alto de S.Mamede....por causa da neve!!! Enfim...doidiçes.E como não consegui (!!!) concretizar o meu sonho pessoal de ser um profissional em meteorologia, pode ser que tenha o prazer de ver um dos meus filhotes a sê-lo.Para além de tudo e o mais importante é incutir neles determinados valores.E estes passeios servem também para isso.


----------

